# Самозванец??????



## Tatiana (9 Июн 2006)

Привет из Минска. Шесть лет назад моя знакомая обращалась к доктору Цикунову в Минске, который работал по методике доктора А.И.Бобыря. На данный момент этот врач работает в Могилеве. Известна ли Вам данная фамилия и, если нет, хотелось бы получить ответ на вопрос, может ли врач, который не в совершенстве владеет вашей методикой, нанести вред при исправлении сколиоза 2 степени. О его квалификации ничего не знаю, но моей знакомой он помог. Должен ли у него быть какой-либо сертификат, если да, то какого образца?
К сожалению, в Москву я приехать не смогу с двумя маленькими детьми. 

С уважением, Татьяна.


----------



## Анатолий (9 Июн 2006)

Здравствуйте, Татьяна!

При лечении заболеваний позвоночника доктор должен и обязан иметь сертификат мануального терапевта. Это обязательное требование Минздрава.

При прохождении курсов по нашей методике доктора Бобыря - все врачи получают сертификат дефанотерапевта.


----------

